# Surefire M6 O-Rings



## grcmptrnrd (Jan 1, 2006)

I finally killed a set of batteries in my M6 yesterday (I've had it for almost 2 years...it gets very little use!) When I unscrewed the tailcap, the o-ring closest to the head came out in two pieces; it had rotted badly. Normally I use silicone grease on the threads and o-rings of all my lights at battery changes, but I guess that if I go two years without a change, I should check the o-rings a bit more often.

I went to Home depot hoping to find a replacement. They had some with a diameter large enough to fit around the flashlight, but all were two to three times as thick as the originals, which would make it impossible to put the tailcap on.

Does anyone know where I can get replacements? Just knowing what size the originals are would be a big help...then I could call plumbing shops and see what they have in stock.

I'll probably end up calling Surefire Tuesday and ordering some, but I'd rather pick some up locally rather than waiting for shipping, since they should be very inexpensive if I can find them.

Does anyone know what size the originals are, and even better, where I could find them?

Thanks,
grcmptrnrd


----------



## fivemega (Jan 1, 2006)

I do have some O'rings of similar size. Please PM me your address and I will send you some.


----------



## grcmptrnrd (Jan 4, 2006)

fivemega,
thank you very much for the offer of the o-rings! however, while CPF was down, I called surefire and they are already sending me replacements.


----------



## leukos (Jan 4, 2006)

Lighthound can usually get you the SF o-rings you need too.  

http://www.lighthound.com/sales/o-rings_for_surefire_flashlights.htm


----------



## grcmptrnrd (Jan 4, 2006)

Yep, I checked Lighthound. They had the bezel o-ring, but as far as I can see, they did not have the tailcap o-rings for the M6.


----------



## leukos (Jan 4, 2006)

Yeah, you might have to email him about it, he can usually get items SF items that you need.


----------



## seery (Jan 1, 2007)

*Surefire M6 tailcap O-ring size?*

Hello - Does anyone know the size of the (2) tailcap O-rings for the Surefire M6?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks and Happy New Year.


----------



## HotWire (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Surefire M6 tailcap O-ring size?*

You can buy them at Lighthound. I don't know the size.


----------



## DM51 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Surefire M6 tailcap O-ring size?*

At last! After 4 years, a reply to his question! lol


----------



## NotRegulated (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Surefire M6 tailcap O-ring size?*

but not a complete answer!

I would like to know as well. I just bought replacement O-rings from Lighthound for my M6. For the M bezel the rings are the correct size but for the tailcap they appear too small. I got the O-rings that are listed for the Surefire C /M tailcap.

Did I get the correct one?


----------



## CKOD (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Surefire M6 tailcap O-ring size?*

Lol shenanigans from the "similar threads" box at the bottom no doubt


----------



## HotWire (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Surefire M6 tailcap O-ring size?*

*I feel your pain. Here's what Lighthound says:* " Brand new Tailcap O-Ring for the C G M P and Z series SureFire Flashlights. This is a replacement O-Ring that fits all of the lights listed above and more. The M series lights come with two tailcap O-Rings, but almost all SureFire lights have space for the second O-Ring, all that you need to do is add it. (note that this does not always work well with the G2 and G2z, but works GREAT with all of the other lights listed above." "If you have any questions or concerns, just ask." *The M6 o-ring looks too small to me. Like they say, just ask. *

*The stock tailcap o-rings on both of my M6s are 40mm (ID) X 1.6mm thickness.* 
*
The M6 Tailcap o-ring has not changed recently.* *They should all be that size. If you find beter data, please chime in.* * As the M6 ages, more people will want the size so they can easily purchase the correct o-ring.*
*
Look here: * http://www.lighthound.com/O-Ring--SureFire-C-M-Tailcap_p_1359.html 
(Clearly the wrong o-ring for the M6.)

*I Hope that helps*. *


----------



## Steve in SoCal (Mar 27, 2011)

The tailcap o-rings from Lighthound are too small for the M6.


----------



## HotWire (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Surefire M6 tailcap O-ring size?*

I've contacted Lighthound about the apparent error. To me it looks like the M tailcap o-ring on their website would fit the M4, but not the M6. I've asked Lighthound if they sell the proper o-ring for the M6. They should clarify and update their website one way or the other.

*Update: * Communication with Lighthound states that they do not currently stock o-rings for the Surefire M6 tailcap. I bought 1 3/8 ID X 1 1/2 OD o-rings at the local hardware store and they appear to work fine. (Lasco #73)


----------



## NotRegulated (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: Surefire M6 tailcap O-ring size?*

According to Surefire Customer Service, M6 O-rings are not a product they sell but is an item covered under warranty.


----------



## NotRegulated (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Surefire M6 tailcap O-ring size?*

HotWire,
On your recommendation I bought 1 3/8 ID X 1 1/2 OD o-rings at the local Orchard Supply Hardware. .99 for two. They seem to fit fine. I added some Nyogel as well. The M6 tailcap now has the correct resistance when screwed down. Until I can get factory replacement 0-rings these work well. Thanks for providing the sizing suggestion.


----------



## HotWire (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Surefire M6 tailcap O-ring size?*

Not Regulated,
You're welcome. When I called Surefire I was told they were not available for M6 or 10X Dominator. I bought one at the hardware store for the Dominator quite awhile ago, but I don't remember the size. I should have written it down. I put the new o-rings on both M6s with lubricant. One is just right, and one is a little tight. I reversed the o-rings and the same light was loose, the same light was tight. Both are good enough. *1 3/8 ID X 1 1/2 OD *seems to do the trick.


----------



## HotWire (Apr 5, 2011)

1 3/8 ID X 1 1/2 OD


----------



## DM51 (Apr 6, 2011)

2 similar threads merging...


----------

